# More Trailers



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

When spring comes, these folks will all be living out in the Nevada desert.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

The first trailer,where is it parked? 

Manfred Diel


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohhhh you two... Better watch your step Manfred, that first trailer has a BIG window in front... Everyone can see what you're up to.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Haah Dave! 
That window is a hangout for some aquariumfish so who ever peeks will be mesmerized seeing nemo! 

Manfred Diel


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That's becomming a big trailerpark. Now some old Dodge's and a worn-out but flamed Pontiac Firebird (80's model). 
That blonde does remind me of Joy from 'My name is Earl'. Just find a Crabman to go with her!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

A fisherman in the desert? Better make that guy a gun nut or mechanic instead.


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Might be mistaken but I think I saw my ex in one of those photos.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Ya that blonde looks real familiar. I think I spent a week in a bar one night with her.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chaingun on 06 Feb 2010 11:22 PM 
Ya that blonde looks real familiar. I think I spent a week in a bar one night with her. 

She must have been reeeeeeelllly boring! To think it was a whole week in one night!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there going to be a Walmart near by??


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Man you must really be bord...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I might have to rent one of those if things 'round here don't get any better.


----------

